#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Φορτίο ανέμου σε ανεμογεννήτρια

## katka

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος πως υπολογίζω φορτίου ανέμου σε ανεμογεννήτρια (με ευροκώδικες); Και πιο συγκεκριμένα τους συντελεστές Cf και CsCd; Υπάρχει διαθέσιμη κάποια στατική μελέτη θεμελίωσης αιολικού πυλώνα;
Eυχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## civilaras

Δυστυχώς οι ευρωκώδικες δεν καλύπτουν ακόμη τέτοια θέματα. Μπορείς να βρεις άλλους κανονισμούς που καλύπτουν το θέμα όπως οι κανονισμοί του Νορβηγικού Νηογνώμονα Det Norske Veritas

----------

Xάρης

----------

